# Rom Manager



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

Rom Manager now works on bionic. I have tried and successfuly flashed and booted the new version of clockwork through Rom Manager. It does say that you have to have cvpcs's bootstrap already installed for it to work.


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

Got it working here as well. Running nice and smooth!


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got it installed too but cant reboot into recovery via ROM Manager, still gotta do it through Bionic Bootstrap. None of the features really work (if I click on them I either get an error MSG or a blank page) except Flash CWM Recovery's latest version, that works, but hey this is a good sign. Hopefully Koush will have an update out to work out all the kinks but Bionic bootstrap is good enough to do what needs to be done!! LOL


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

BrownHornet72 said:


> Got it installed too but cant reboot into recovery via ROM Manager, still gotta do it through Bionic Bootstrap. None of the features really work (if I click on them I either get an error MSG or a blank page) except Flash CWM Recovery's latest version, that works, but hey this is a good sign. Hopefully Koush will have an update out to work out all the kinks but Bionic bootstrap is good enough to do what needs to be done!! LOL


So none of the ROM Manager features work?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I just made a back up with no issues...


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> I just made a back up with no issues...


How long did it take to run the backup? Did you update to the new CWM it is version 5.0.2.4?. I ran one that took 25 minutes with the new version of CWM. Then went back to the CWM (version 4.0.1.5) that came with the bootstrap and it took 4 minutes. Also the backup in 5.0.2.4 had .ext3 file extensions were as the file extension in 4.0.1.5 were .zip. 
Has anybody successfully restored any backup from wither version of CWM?


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

[quote name='kook']So none of the ROM Manager features work? 
Not for me. Tried to make a backup while in ROM Manager and it just pauses on the ok button, and then kicks me back out to the main menu screen in ROM Manager. I dont really care though because Bionic Bootstrap is the same thing


----------



## BrownHornet72 (Jun 8, 2011)

mzimand said:


> How long did it take to run the backup? Did you update to the new CWM it is version 5.0.2.4?. I ran one that took 25 minutes with the new version of CWM. Then went back to the CWM (version 4.0.1.5) that came with the bootstrap and it took 4 minutes. Also the backup in 5.0.2.4 had .ext3 file extensions were as the file extension in 4.0.1.5 were .zip.
> Has anybody successfully restored any backup from wither version of CWM?


I say just stick with Bionic Bootstrap untill we hear about something official from Koush


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

footracer1983 said:


> Rom Manager now works on bionic. I have tried and successfuly flashed and booted the new version of clockwork through Rom Manager. It does say that you have to have cvpcs's bootstrap already installed for it to work.


There's a new version of CWM for the Bionic?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

BrownHornet72 said:


> Got it installed too but cant reboot into recovery via ROM Manager, still gotta do it through Bionic Bootstrap. None of the features really work (if I click on them I either get an error MSG or a blank page) except Flash CWM Recovery's latest version, that works, but hey this is a good sign. Hopefully Koush will have an update out to work out all the kinks but Bionic bootstrap is good enough to do what needs to be done!! LOL


install clockwork from rom manager, that will fix issue


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

"mzimand said:


> How long did it take to run the backup? Did you update to the new CWM it is version 5.0.2.4?. I ran one that took 25 minutes with the new version of CWM. Then went back to the CWM (version 4.0.1.5) that came with the bootstrap and it took 4 minutes. Also the backup in 5.0.2.4 had .ext3 file extensions were as the file extension in 4.0.1.5 were .zip.
> Has anybody successfully restored any backup from wither version of CWM?


Can you list a link to the new CWM version (5.0.2.4), please?

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Just dl it from the market and open it up...at the top click flash clockwork.

Bionic is now in the list...that's all.

As for the person asking how long it took...it was near 20-25 minutes and they are .ext.tar not .img like the cvpcs bootstrap... I'm not near a comp so I am going to refrain from attempting to restore my cwm backup til later tonight.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

How are you guys booting into the CW recovery?


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

kook said:


> How are you guys booting into the CW recovery?


you can either use Rom Manager or Bootstrap, both work and will get you to CWM


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

and its official!! Koush just got a bionic so let RM start getting updates :grin2:


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

"mzimand said:


> you can either use Rom Manager or Bootstrap, both work and will get you to CWM


 [quote name='"mzimand"']

When I bootstrap into recovery via ROM manager, I boot into the newest 5.0.2.4 version of CWM. If I bootstrap via the Bionic Bootstrap app, I boot into 4.0.1.5. Is there a new/separate bootstrap app that goes along with the new CWM? Or do we just bootstrap through ROM Manager?

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

*edited by me

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing yet koush just got a bionic today so expect something official soon

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Aixelsyd (Jun 7, 2011)

Koush just tweeted there is offical Botstrap for the Bionic in the market for download.


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

Aixelsyd said:


> Koush just tweeted there is offical Botstrap for the Bionic in the market for download.


and here is the link... http://t.co/LlW1SJBE


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

"Aixelsyd said:


> Koush just tweeted there is offical Botstrap for the Bionic in the market for download.


should we use the official bootstrap if we already did it with the original?

if so, do we just uninstall the current and install official?


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Tried it worked awesome.

There is an update to recovery available as well.

Uninstalled original then installed new official bootstrap and when I boot into recovery I see the latest version.


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is what i have found using Rom Manager with latest Bootsrapper. You must boot into CWR at least once using the latest bootstrapper, then you will be able to use rom manager to access Clockwork and create backups via that route. From what i have seen the backups are being stored on the internal SD card still. Which means you will probably have to just copy your backups onto the Ex SD which is the 16gb one. I prefer to use Rom Manager to create backups because i can give it a custom name from the start and not have to worry about losing track of which backup is which. just my 2 cents.


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

footracer1983 said:


> Here is what i have found using Rom Manager with latest Bootsrapper. You must boot into CWR at least once using the latest bootstrapper, then you will be able to use rom manager to access Clockwork and create backups via that route. From what i have seen the backups are being stored on the internal SD card still. Which means you will probably have to just copy your backups onto the Ex SD which is the 16gb one. I prefer to use Rom Manager to create backups because i can give it a custom name from the start and not have to worry about losing track of which backup is which. just my 2 cents.


i have noticed that backups are taking a good 15 minutes now.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a rom manager premium when I had the x do I need to download a new one for the bionic?


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

when you sync your google account with the bionic and go into the market, you should see your paid apps available for download. What you will need is the bionic specific bootsrapper that was just released by koush last night
http://t.co/us4ActbK


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Backups are indeed on the physical sd card. Not internal storage. There are however, other files.....downloads ...temp. filed..etc on internal storage.
Double check your folders to confirm this.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

My backups are placed on internal in a cwm folder...

I swapped the 16GB for a 32GB so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine are on external

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

when i create nandroids using bootstrapper into cw they are stored on ex sd. When i use Rom Manager to create backups they are being stored on the internal 8gb sd.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

footracer1983 said:


> when you sync your google account with the bionic and go into the market, you should see your paid apps available for download. What you will need is the bionic specific bootsrapper that was just released by koush last night
> http://t.co/us4ActbK


So....that's a yes?....rom manager is compatible? The one that oogle has listed as my paid apps?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

footracer1983 said:


> when you sync your google account with the bionic and go into the market, you should see your paid apps available for download. What you will need is the bionic specific bootsrapper that was just released by koush last night
> http://t.co/us4ActbK


So....that's a yes?....rom manager is compatible? The one that oogle has listed as my paid apps?


----------

